# Secondhand goods & outdoor furniture



## travertine

Hi

new to Penang this week and I was wondering if expats leaving Penang have garage sales. And if so how are they typically promoted?

Second, are there any good secondhand furniture sellers in Penang?

Third, where would I find outdoor furniture for sale? I've been to about 6 furniture places so far but very little selection for outdoors.

Fourth, and possibly related to the above, where could I buy a gas BBQ?

Any assistance much appreciated.

Mark


----------



## ethan1066

Home office suite furniture can make your office look coordinated and professional, and if you shop in the right places it need not cost a fortune either. ...ethosource is the right place for shopping the used office furniture...


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Furniture Etc*



Mark Hardy said:


> Hi
> 
> new to Penang this week and I was wondering if expats leaving Penang have garage sales. And if so how are they typically promoted?
> 
> Second, are there any good secondhand furniture sellers in Penang?
> 
> Third, where would I find outdoor furniture for sale? I've been to about 6 furniture places so far but very little selection for outdoors.
> 
> Fourth, and possibly related to the above, where could I buy a gas BBQ?
> 
> Any assistance much appreciated.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark and welcome to the site. I'm over in the Philippines so have no idea about the furniture issue where you are. 
However, I was able to find the following link to Ace Hardware with locations where you are. They will have gas BBQ's and even patio furniture.
I go to Ace Home Centers here in the Philippines on occation. Good quality stuff for sale but a little on the expensive side.

Ace Hardware : International


Gene...


----------



## travertine

Hi. Thanks for the advice. I remember Ace from Jakarta. Checked their site but unfortunately they don't have a store in Penang. Maybe they are gradually moving up the coast. However, the good news is I was given a BBQ. So problem solved on that front and I've since found out that Harvey Norman (Queensbay Mall) sells some. Still looking for the secondhand furniture though. 

Mark


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Bbq*



Mark Hardy said:


> Hi. Thanks for the advice. I remember Ace from Jakarta. Checked their site but unfortunately they don't have a store in Penang. Maybe they are gradually moving up the coast. However, the good news is I was given a BBQ. So problem solved on that front and I've since found out that Harvey Norman (Queensbay Mall) sells some. Still looking for the secondhand furniture though.
> 
> Mark


_*That BBQ sounds good and I'll bet it makes the neighbors hungry when you're cooking! We found a TG Fridays restaurant at a local mall over here and looking forward to some baby back ribs one night for dinner.
Hmmm now I'll never loose weight-hahaha!!

Gene
*_


----------



## hana lee

*Hi*



travertine said:


> Hi. Thanks for the advice. I remember Ace from Jakarta. Checked their site but unfortunately they don't have a store in Penang. Maybe they are gradually moving up the coast. However, the good news is I was given a BBQ. So problem solved on that front and I've since found out that Harvey Norman (Queensbay Mall) sells some. Still looking for the secondhand furniture though.
> 
> Mark



Hi, There is ace Hardware at Gurney Plaza . Very small though, a lot smaller than the ones in Jakarta,


----------



## hana lee

hana lee said:


> Hi, There is ace Hardware at Gurney Plaza . Very small though, a lot smaller than the ones in Jakarta,


Im sorry, I think it's Queensbay, not Gurney


----------

